
How I made a micro startup in less than 10 hours - harijoe
https://medium.com/@julienvallini/how-i-shipped-a-micro-startup-in-less-than-10-hours-fbbe34819f21
======
leowoo91
Or just maybe, blogging is the startup itself these days..

------
thewizardofaus
Nice job! Excuse my ignorance, But what's the difference between a micro
startup and just a hobby project?

~~~
harijoe
I guess the difference is that a micro startup's goal is to find a market to
become startup whereas a hobby project is not meant to evolve

------
kwoff
Micro garbage.

